# How can I fit 3 carseats in a Honda Accord?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 2001 Honda Accord. I am considering childcare for an infant or toddler as a means of extra income, but the thought of being constrained to our house is what holds me back. I have an almost 4 year old (Nautilus) and a RFing 1 year old (Marathon).

What combo and positions of seats can I fit in the back of an Accord?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I checked at car-seat.org, and there were a nuber oif 3-across confirmations for some accords. I'm not sure when the body styles changed, ,but there were 3-acrosses in a 90, a 93, a 96, an 06. So, at leastone of them is probably cloe to yours,. right?
The issue is, you re probably not going to be able to do it with the seatsyou have, at leastnot bioth of them..they are both very very large seats. The radian is a the narrowest seat, ,so putting one or 2 into the mix will probably be your best bet. Of course, you will have to determine if watching a kid willbe worth it afteryou spring for new carseats, lol. The scenera is a nicee cheap seat that is not too wided. Most infant carriers aren't too wide. Beyond the sheer size of each seat, what comes into play is what we call "puzzling", meaning how the seats fit together..for example, ,you can sometimes overlap parts of seats which decreases the overall width of the arrangement. On thing youcan trry is to put the seats youhave next to each other, ,and try to measure how many inches youhave lefit in the third seating position....you need 16 inches for a radian. You can go to babies r us and they will let you bring seats out to your car to try...or get together with friends and ask to try their seats. Once you know how much room youhave to work with, you can better start to look at which seats youneed to replace or purchase to make it work.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks so much! That is very helpful information.

My Accord is an '01. I do have a roundabout that we use in DH's car as well. I know it is still a big seat, but not as big as the marathon. I could always switch them. I'll look at the site you mentioned, too.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I know someone who has a RF Radian, FF Graco Booster, and FF Marathon in a 2002 Civic. It's tight, but it seems to work!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

It's generally easier to fit three carseats across than two carseats and a booster (because you need to buckle and unbuckle the booster).

have you tried:

rf roundabout/ ff nautilus/ rf marathon

It's the most obvious combination, IMO, it's just a matter if it actually fits or not.


----------

